# Council Tax



## gavroche (25 Mar 2022)

I have just received my Council Tax demand for 2022/23 and it doesn't show anywhere the £150 rebate the chancellor has granted us for that year. 
Is it just for England then?


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

The insert with mine said it'll come back to the direct debit account at some point, not factored into the actual bill. It's only for bands A-D
Dunno if it's just England...try Google/your council's website?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> The insert with mine said it'll come back to the direct debit account at some point, not factored into the actual bill. It's only for bands A-D
> Dunno if it's just England...try Google/your council's website?



Ditto.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (25 Mar 2022)

SydZ said:


> Nothing with mine though that may me due to one or two reasons
> 
> 1. I’m in Scotland
> 2. I’m not in band *A-D.*



Blimey, you must live in a posh area if they use algebra for your council tax.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2022)

just checked mine
"We are waiting for software updates from our suppliers before we can deliver the £150 energy rebate. We are not set to receive the software until late April, so the earliest any rebate payments will be made is early June 2022."


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Mar 2022)

If you currently pay by Direct debit you will get a refund to that bank account in April. Why the heck they couldn't just knock it off the bill I do not know! If you don't pay by DD they will contact you to arrange how it will get paid


----------



## gavroche (25 Mar 2022)

I am in band D but don't pay by DD but the Post Office . I shall ring them on Monday and find out.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I am in band D but don't pay by DD but the Post Office . I shall ring them on Monday and find out.


nothing on your council's website?


----------



## gavroche (25 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> nothing on your council's website?


Just checked the council's site and it says payments will start in April so let's wait and see.


----------



## Baldy (25 Mar 2022)

I'm in Scotland, Falkirk Council area. My house is band B, the £150 rebate is on my bill.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

Baldy said:


> I'm in Scotland, Falkirk Council area. My house is band B, the £150 rebate is on my bill.


So it is. I hadn’t even noticed!


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

Checked our banding... some poor bugger is an E for some reason on our road. whoops.... The rest B or C - me B..


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2022)

The £150 is deducted from my council tax notice in Argyll & Bute. Adding on water and sewage I will actually pay less than last year. I am band B.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2022)

I got my £150 rebate on my bill - South Lanarkshire council.
Is this the " forced energy loan" that we will have to pay back at some point?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> I got my £150 rebate on my bill - South Lanarkshire council.
> Is this the " forced energy loan" that we will have to pay back at some point?


No, that’s separate I think. Personally, I would rather not receive it just to have to repay it later. I’m not sure if it is an option or not?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, that’s separate I think. Personally, I would rather not receive it just to have to repay it later. I’m not sure if it is an option or not?


Mo, I've read it's not an option to decline the government's energy loan.
Me too, I'd rather not have it.


----------



## DCLane (25 Mar 2022)

I'm in the D band, so get the rebate back to my bank account later.

My parents, who are pensioners in their late 70's, live in a G-band house so get nothing but a £3000 bill


----------



## PaulSB (25 Mar 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mo, I've read it's not an option to decline the government's energy loan.
> Me too, I'd rather not have it.


Yes, same in this house. If there is pain to be endured I'd rather do it now than be forced to repay £40pa for 5 years. If I want to borrow money I will, I don't see why government thinks it's appropriate to force me to do this.


----------



## iancity (25 Mar 2022)

I appear to get mine in October, according to the pamphlet included with the bill (Band A, Northumberland)...


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> I got my £150 rebate on my bill - South Lanarkshire council.
> Is this the " forced energy loan" that we will have to pay back at some point?


Don’t think so this is something different and not to be paid back. 
Fuel bill is the one where you have to pay it back.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, that’s separate I think. Personally, I would rather not receive it just to have to repay it later. I’m not sure if it is an option or not?


There is no option. It is compulsory whether you want it or not.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There is no option. It is compulsory whether you want it or not.


And completely unfair on people who won’t have received the £200 but subsequently become electricity bill payers and get £40 per annum added to their bill.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> And completely unfair on people who won’t have received the £200 but subsequently become electricity bill payers and get £40 per annum added to their bill.


I unfortunately am not allowed to start on politics here.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I unfortunately am not allowed to start on politics here.



Aye, there was more I wanted to say but I’m biting my tongue.


----------



## byegad (26 Mar 2022)

I get my Coonsil* tax bill by email. It came earlier this week, and yesterday I got another telling me that the refund will go into my bank account. Didn't say when though!

*As in the County Durham joke.... 'How many people work for the coonsil? Answer about half of them!'


----------



## presta (26 Mar 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> Why the heck they couldn't just knock it off the bill I do not know!


It would be a bit expensive having someone with Tippex and a calculator go through a pile of bills by hand:


cyberknight said:


> "We are *waiting for software updates* from our suppliers before we can deliver the £150 energy rebate. We are not set to receive the software until late April, so the earliest any rebate payments will be made is early June 2022."


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t think so this is something different and not to be paid back.
> Fuel bill is the one where you have to pay it back.



Ahh! Someone who listened, well done.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2022)

gavroche said:


> I have just received my Council Tax demand for 2022/23 and it doesn't show anywhere the £150 rebate the chancellor has granted us for that year.
> Is it just for England then?



In England, South Tyneside, can’t speak for anywhere else. We are band D, and, pay by DD, had a note in annual council tax bill, to say £150 would be refunded to the account paying the DD in April. Daughter No 4, also South Tyneside, Band A. She pays at Council Office, monthly, or, when she remembers. They have reduced her monthly payments by £15 ( ie £150 / 10).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Mar 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> And completely unfair on people who won’t have received the £200 but subsequently become electricity bill payers and get £40 per annum added to their bill.


Surely this can't be right?
Is the "loan" not for both gas and electricity?
Both fuels have greatly increased!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Mar 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Surely this can't be right?
> Is the "loan" not for both gas and electricity?
> Both fuels have greatly increased!



This is the explanation from Martin Lewis (MoneySavingExpert):
“ _What will happen is this - in October, on every single electricity bill in England, Scotland and Wales, you will either have your bill reduced by £200, or you'll be given a bill-credit. If you're on prepay, they'll pay it through your smart meter or they'll give you a voucher or a cheque.

"This is going to happen. There is no choice about it. It is not optional and it is going to happen automatically on every single bill. Then from the following April, and for five years after that, you will then have your bill automatically - without choice - increased by £40 a year._”

So it’s only for electricity.


----------



## Beebo (26 Mar 2022)

I‘m band E. paying £2350. So nothing in the way of a rebate for me. 
My house was a very basic 3 bed semi when it was banded. Since then it’s had 2 extensions and is probably 50% bigger, so it’s probably due and banding reassessment. 
Im fortunate that I can afford household bills at the moment, but there are plenty of families who are going to struggle.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Mar 2022)

Nowt for me but I’m a tad further up the banding  . However I hate wasting cash , so it’s big jumpers in my house.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2022)

My £150 rebate hit my bank account this morning


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Apr 2022)

I got my £150 last week. Essentially it’s one months council tax bill for me. 


glasgowcyclist said:


> This is the explanation from Martin Lewis (MoneySavingExpert):
> “ _What will happen is this - in October, on every single electricity bill in England, Scotland and Wales, you will either have your bill reduced by £200, or you'll be given a bill-credit. If you're on prepay, they'll pay it through your smart meter or they'll give you a voucher or a cheque.
> 
> "This is going to happen. There is no choice about it. It is not optional and it is going to happen automatically on every single bill. Then from the following April, and for five years after that, you will then have your bill automatically - without choice - increased by £40 a year._”
> ...


In order to get the £200 saving, you need to go off grid after you get the rebate. Ha ha.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2022)

Yup workmates getting their rebate but my area are dragging their heels


----------



## Electric_Andy (29 Apr 2022)

Just received an e-mail saying that Plymouth residents will get the rebate within the next month


----------



## gavroche (10 May 2022)

Has anyone had their 150 pounds rebate back yet? My Council said it will be paid out in April..........................still waiting.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 May 2022)

brother has had his (Yorkshire). 
mother hasn't had hers (Lancashire). 

I'm not due one because CC is included in my rent


----------



## Bobario (10 May 2022)

I don't know if all councils are the same, but ours have up until September to pay it. So they are probably leaving it in the bank to rack up some interest.


----------



## vickster (10 May 2022)

Yes…as per your previous thread 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/council-tax.284290/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 May 2022)

vickster said:


> Yes…as per your previous thread
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/council-tax.284290/


Mod Note: threads merged


----------



## BoldonLad (13 May 2022)

gavroche said:


> Has anyone had their 150 pounds rebate back yet? My Council said it will be paid out in April..........................still waiting.



Yes, got ours beginning May, South Tyneside Council.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2022)

SydZ said:


> 73% of Scottish households are believed to qualify for the rebate.
> 
> Guess who’s in the other 27%?


You? Lol
You must be earning lots, good for you.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

Just got mine.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2022)

Ours arrived yesterday.


----------



## alicat (13 May 2022)

My energy payment arrived 27th April.


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2022)

We've received a letter stating that they couldn't match up the council tax account and our bank account. The same bank account they've been direct debiting from for the last ten years. Which has the same names, in the same order, as the council tax bill.

No matter what I tried it wouldn't match, so we're having to take the £150 off the bill, presumably at the end of the financial year. Or never.

Either Kirklees Council are useless as usual, or they're being very clever in making lots of households fail their 'test' so they can keep the cash.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2022)

I got mine yesterday. Same day as winter fuel bill, so that was handy!


----------



## Asa Post (31 May 2022)

Got my letter last Thursday, and withdrew the cash yesterday. 
Option 1 - having it paid into my bank account, was an unnecessary complication, as @DCLane has confirmed. 
Option 2 - having the Council pay it directly into my Council Tax account in three months time, amounts to them getting an interest-free loan of the money for three months, and isn't my idea of good financial practice.
Option 3 was to withdraw it in cash.
The biggest difficulty was finding a post office that hadn't been closed.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

We do not pay by Direct Debit. 
A letter arrived a couple of weeks ago requesting a recent bank statement, and some boxes to tick, which we returned to the £150 box in Hamtun council offices. Today, we had the form returned as, I gather, the attached bank statement had only our acc no and sort code but not our name. 
Tomorrow morning I shall ride into town and let them have the new version. 

Here in Northants, if we don't apply for it it will be deducted from next year's bill.


----------



## Threevok (31 May 2022)

I completed the Council's online form, last week. Not heared anything yet though


----------



## presta (31 May 2022)

I applied online, then got an email asking for a recent bank statement. Having fired one off without stopping to think it might be a phishing scam I then froze my bank account until I could check with the council the following day. When I called Lloyds afterwards to unfreeze the account they said "Freeze? What freeze?". I got the payment on 23.5.22.


----------



## Alex321 (31 May 2022)

Just to note for all those complaining about the compulsory "energy loan" of £200 - that has now been scrapped, and replaced with a £400 grant, not repayable.


----------



## simongt (1 Jun 2022)

And apparently, if you're a landlord with say ten properties, then you, as the property owner will get the £4000, not the tenants. So it seems to presently a matter of personal moral ethics / choice whether said landlord passes said grants onto their tenants.


----------



## simongt (1 Jun 2022)

On a lighter note, many years ago when my late ex was putting me though a particuarily nasty divorce, she tried to stitch me up into paying a lot of back council tax on the 'former marital home' in which she still resided. Went to the CT office and it transpired, no idea how, that they owed me 49p. - !  I said to the nice manny I'd let them off that one - !


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> And apparently, if you're a landlord with say ten properties, then you, as the property owner will get the £4000, not the tenants. So it seems to presently a matter of personal moral ethics / choice whether said landlord passes said grants onto their tenants.



Does this not depend on who pays the bills?

I rent currently and am responsible for the Council Tax and all utility bills. I got a CT rebate last month.

If the LL pays however then I think you're right, they'll get it. I'd expect a lot of HMOs will fall into that category.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> On a lighter note, many years ago when my late ex was putting me though a particuarily nasty divorce, she tried to stitch me up into paying a lot of back council tax on the 'former marital home' in which she still resided. Went to the CT office and it transpired, no idea how, that they owed me 49p. - !  I said to the nice manny I'd let them off that one - !



On a similar note, I remember once, when I was working as a freelancer, getting a tax demand for £0.75. Which they stated in the letter they would not be taking any action if I chose not to pay it - so I sent them a cheque, which probably cost them more to process than the value.


----------



## iluvmybike (1 Jun 2022)

I was just reading about the £400 energy 'grant' - I think from what had been said everyone is expecting it in October - however, it appears that energy companies have 6 months from October to credit to accounts - cynically, I wonder how many will pay us in October.....


----------



## gavroche (17 Jun 2022)

Still waiting for mine. Might give them a ring on Monday.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jun 2022)

Got a remitance notice last Monday. In my bank on Thursday


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2022)

Having been unable to get it paid into my bank account as Kirklees Council's system is useless (they wouldn't accept our joint bank account despite the council tax bill being in the same names), I asked for it to be put onto the council tax account balance instead.

Only they didn't.

I chased them up, without reply, but they've at least now done it.

Kirklees Council = completely useless


----------



## Once a Wheeler (11 Jul 2022)

My local authority makes you apply through an outfit called Grant Approval at https://www.grantapproval.co.uk/. They email you back to say they want to see a recent bank statement. If you try to upload it to them when you are on holiday abroad you get the following message:





If you try to access them through a VPN using a UK server you get exactly the same message.
Obviously people who cannot spell _Kingdom_ also have trouble understanding the basic absurdity of permitting council tax payments authorized from abroad whilst denying council tax rebates authorized from abroad. Perhaps someone should take them aside and quietly explain what the internet is for.


----------



## presta (13 Jul 2022)

presta said:


> I applied online, then got an email asking for a recent bank statement. Having fired one off without stopping to think it might be a phishing scam I then froze my bank account until I could check with the council the following day. When I called Lloyds afterwards to unfreeze the account they said "Freeze? What freeze?". I got the payment on 23.5.22.



I've just had a letter saying "We agree with you complaint" and crediting my account with £25, but they're still spinning a different story about the events.


----------



## gavroche (13 Jul 2022)

I sent them an email and had a reply yesterday saying the council is sending letters soon so we can collect the money at the post office. 
Let's wait and see.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (21 Jul 2022)

I got a letter with a code on it that I cashed at the post office for the £150, then I paid the council tax with it. Madness really. They should have just taken it off everyones bill to start with.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I got a letter with a code on it that I cashed at the post office for the £150, then I paid the council tax with it. Madness really. They should have just taken it off everyones bill to start with.



But ... some of us don't pay council tax any more!


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2022)

Here, in sunny Norfolk, most of the DD council tax payers got their money into their bank accounts by the end of May. Letters were sent to everyone else with a 1 time password on them. Seemed to work, mostly.

Some people had to send statements (and moaned about it) because there are prepayment assurance checks made to the bank accounts via a bit of government software. Not all banks subscribe to the govt software, which is why the local authorities ask for a statement showing name, address, sort code and account number. Many of the online only banks don't have the checking agreement and one or two of the big high street banks.
Joint accounts stuff things up because, in general, letters are sent to the first named person on the Council Tax bill. No idea why.
The checks are in place so that unscrupulous people cannot pinch their parents/aged aunts/grandparents rebate money. The local authorities will be audited on the payments, as will the cabinet office.
Pretty sure that the council tax department, up and down the country, found out that the payments were being administered by them at the same time the general public did.

People who don’t have bank accounts have the option to credit their council tax bill, some councils are sending cheques, some send prepaid visa cards. Everyone who is entitled should get paid. The money comes from the cabinet office, not the councils. The staff are doing their best.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (21 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> But ... some of us don't pay council tax any more!



How come? Even those on Universal Credit have to make a small payment towards it. Is it because you get pension credit?or are you in prison or homeless?


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> How come? Even those on Universal Credit have to make a small payment towards it. Is it because you get pension credit?or are you in prison or homeless?



My ex hubs is on ESA Or whatever it’s called, and PIP too. He is exempt and pays nothing. It’s not uncommon. Lots of folk on pensions, pension credits etc., pay no council tax.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (21 Jul 2022)

Saluki said:


> My ex hubs is on ESA Or whatever it’s called, and PIP too. He is exempt and pays nothing. It’s not uncommon. Lots of folk on pensions, pension credits etc., pay no council tax.



Yeah I think it depends on your council as well? some are more generous than others with their exemptions. Here even if you are unemployed you have to pay a something towards the council tax. It used to be free but not now.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Yeah I think it depends on your council as well? some are more generous than others with their exemptions. Here even if you are unemployed you have to pay a something towards the council tax. It used to be free but not now.



I only have state pension plus a very small private pension (about £12/week) and the council (correctly!) assume that I would struggle to pay council tax, so fortunately I don't have to. 

I checked how much I could earn now before housing and council tax benefits reduced significantly. The answer is not much! Even earning £50/wk would reduce those benefits by about £23/wk, but that is fair enough.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (22 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I only have state pension plus a very small private pension (about £12/week) and the council (correctly!) assume that I would struggle to pay council tax, so fortunately I don't have to.
> 
> I checked how much I could earn now before housing and council tax benefits reduced significantly. The answer is not much! Even earning £50/wk would reduce those benefits by about £23/wk, but that is fair enough.



Thats good. My mum has a small private pension of £100 per month and gets the state pension and AA and she has to pay the full council tax.She has no rent so at least thats something.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jul 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Yeah I think it depends on your council as well? some are more generous than others with their exemptions. Here even if you are unemployed you have to pay a something towards the council tax. It used to be free but not now.


Not free here either in Glasgow council or in South Lanarkshire council: maybe a little amount compared to the full tax, but something must be paid by pensioners and by unemployed people.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (24 Jul 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Not free here either in Glasgow council or in South Lanarkshire council: maybe a little amount compared to the full tax, but something must be paid by pensioners and by unemployed people.



I think higher paid pensioners maybe but the lower paid ones and those unemployed people on just £75.00 per week its very unfair really.


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Not free here either in Glasgow council or in South Lanarkshire council: maybe a little amount compared to the full tax, but something must be paid by pensioners and by unemployed people.



Sounds a strange thing to do…..give them unemployment benefits, just for them to pay it back in council tax.


----------



## Bromptonaut (24 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Sounds a strange thing to do…..give them unemployment benefits, just for them to pay it back in council tax.



That's how it works. 

Until around 2013 there was, at least in England, a single national scheme to reduce Council Tax for people on low income. It worked like Housing Benefit by starting with an allowance for living costs based on household make up, disability etc. If you were living on benefits alone then you paid nowt. If you had income above the allowance than help began to taper off. 

After that each Council in England was required to devise its own scheme. At first government funding allowed them to retain the characteristics above. Then that was reduced. Most now expect people, even those on the lowest level of Universal Credit, to pay a percentage. In some cases it's five or ten percent but some much more. The stingiest I've seen is North Lincolnshire's 50%. 

AFAIK there's still a national scheme for those over Pension Age.


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2022)

Bromptonaut said:


> That's how it works.
> 
> Until around 2013 there was, at least in England, a single national scheme to reduce Council Tax for people on low income. It worked like Housing Benefit by starting with an allowance for living costs based on household make up, disability etc. If you were living on benefits alone then you paid nowt. If you had income above the allowance than help began to taper off.
> 
> ...



So one department pays it out and another department recieves it back……no wonder there so many different daprtments in council offices.


----------



## Bromptonaut (25 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> So one department pays it out and another department recieves it back……no wonder there so many different daprtments in council offices.



Not sure I follow that.

If you are on a low income the council do an assessment and if you 'pass' they reduce your bill. The amount of the reduction depends on your income and your council's scheme.

As most of the Council's income is from central government then an element of that funding is for the Council Tax Reduction Scheme.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2022)

Bromptonaut said:


> Not sure I follow that.
> 
> If you are on a low income the council do an assessment and if you 'pass' they reduce your bill. The amount of the reduction depends on your income and your council's scheme.
> 
> As most of the Council's income is from central government then an element of that funding is for the Council Tax Reduction Scheme.



maybe slightly different here in wales...but who knows


----------



## Bromptonaut (25 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> maybe slightly different here in wales...but who knows



I do benefit advice for a living though mostly focussed on England. 

IIRC it *is* different in Wales. 

A quick check with a benefit checking tool and a sample of Welsh LAs suggests people in basic Universal Credit get a 100% discount irrespective of their Council.


----------



## Moon bunny (29 Jul 2022)

jowwy said:


> Sounds a strange thing to do…..give them unemployment benefits, just for them to pay it back in council tax.



The theory is to make recipients think about who they vote for in local elections, so they don’t just vote for the party spending most on services but take into account what they are paying.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> The theory is to make recipients think about who they vote for in local elections, so they don’t just vote for the party spending most on services but take into account what they are paying.



trust me, were i live only one party is ever going to win.........


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Jul 2022)

You can be fully exempt on mental health grounds. Needs a certificate from a psychiatrist that you have a substantial impairment of intelligence or social functioning which is likely to be permanent.
In Scotland water charges are still part of council tax so the exemption covers this as well.

Houses inhabited only by students are also fully exempt.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> You can be fully exempt on mental health grounds. Needs a certificate from a psychiatrist that you have a substantial impairment of intelligence or social functioning which is likely to be permanent.
> In Scotland water charges are still part of council tax so the exemption covers this as well.
> 
> Houses inhabited only by students are also fully exempt.



Not sure that is correct as water and sewage is a separate charge but added on to council tax so only one sum is paid. There is confusion as when people here refer to council tax they are not in fact referring to council tax alone but the combined sum.
Water and sewage in Scotland is wholly state owned so it makes more sense to have only one combined bill.


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not sure that is correct as water and sewage is a separate charge but added on to council tax so only one sum is paid. There is confusion as when people here refer to council tax they are not in fact referring to council tax alone but the combined sum.
> Water and sewage in Scotland is wholly state owned so it makes more sense to have only one combined bill.



Yes it's correct. See 
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/s.../paying-for-water-and-sewerage-in-scotland-s/

...or any cooncil website.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> Yes it's correct. See
> https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/s.../paying-for-water-and-sewerage-in-scotland-s/
> 
> ...or any cooncil website.



A bit confusing really as while it is collected along with council tax it is still a separate charge and the council then pass on the money to the appropriate body.


----------

